# Any where in any world



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm vietnamese. I'm suffering problems with socializing people, lacking in confident with my appearance, experiences, .... I'm so sad and cry everyday and I'm crying. I don't have any friends and so lonely. I wish I could have someone to talk to. If you live in vietnam, or nearly here or anywhere, hope we can be friend. I have LINE apps, add id117 if someone wants to talk to me. Thanks.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont live near Vietnam but i would love to have someone to chat to, feel free to send me a message


----------

